# [[[::: Nuevo Ordenador --> AMD o INTEL <--::: ]]]

## lukin-amd64

Hola a todos;

Pues eso llega la hora de actualizar el pc.

Siempre he sido fiel a Amd pero actualmente las cosas les van mejor a Intel.

Que me recomendais un AMD o un INTEL.

EL AMD SERIA UN AMD2  4600+ X2 o un AMD 4600 socket 939 

Y EL INTEL Un CONROE (mismo precio k el amd)

Vale la pena el Socket Amd2 ? Se nota el rendimiento de las ddr2

Si furea un Processador de socket 939 utilizaria mi placa actual una gigabyte (nforce 4 ultra)

Nota: La placa base del AMD Fijo que no sera una ASUS ya que tuve mal experiencia. Gigabyte me encantan¡¡  :Very Happy: 

Saludos Y Gracias por vustras respuestas.

----------

## pacho2

Las revisiones realizadas por revistas financiadas por Intel dicen que los Conroe son mejores. De todos modos, como sea como esa fama que dice que los Core Duo son mucho mejores que los Athlon64 :-/

Como ves, yo no soy muy de Intel  :Very Happy: , quizás si alguien con un Conroe comentase algo (y alguien con el X2 de AMD).

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Yo no soy ni de Intel ni de AMD pero los últimos 6 o 7 ordenadores que he tenido han sido AMD porque en la época de comprarlos AMD tenía mejores soluciones. Pero ahora Intel se ha puesto las pilas (por fin) y ha sacado buenos micros. Si puedes pagarlo, yo iría a por un Core 2 Duo sin dudarlo.

Aunque si tienes una nforce 4 ultra, no creo que tu procesador esté muy anticuado, pero cada uno hace lo que quiere con su dinero  :Smile: , Mi AMD64 cumple ahora 2 años y aun no se me queda corto (no puedo decir lo mismo de mi tarjeta gráfica).

Sobre si la DDR2 se nota, pues depende de cual compres. Si compras la más barata, rinde igual que la DDR, si te gastas  400$, puedes encontrar maravillas  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Compres lo que compres, antes de acabar de instalarlo ya esta desfasado.

----------

## artic

AMD para sobremesa

Intel para portatiles

Salu2

----------

## Noss

Nas!

Yo vengo de amd con un veince 3500 y me iba fabuloso, ahroa tengo un conre y te digo que le da mil vueltas a un amd de los de ahora. Fallos que tenían los intel comos er muy calentones han sido sulucionados este a full no me pasa dd 35 grados y eso que soy de canarias y no uso aireacondicionado osea a 31 grados a la sombra y no me pasa de 35 a full. Luego está el tema de que con este procesador tienes el mirmo rendimiento que un FX pero a mitad de precio que el FX.... Y tambien el tema de que esto es nueva tecnología el procesador de de 65nm frente a los 90 que usan los amd...

Yo desde que lo he puesto estoy alucinando con la gentoo. Cuando hice el paso del gcc 4 de compilar todo el systema y el word no me tardó así a buen ojo 12 horas y tengo muuuuchos paquetes kde y incluido.

Como cosa mala decirte que los gentoo-kernel no disponen de modulo para el chipset que suelen usar las placas para conroe el ICH8 y tendrás que bajar unkernel kernel.org o similar, yo uso el 2.6.18-rc4. Y lo que tiene de malo de no usar un kernel de gentoo es que habrán programas que no te compilen a mi por ejemplo el ntf2g y el qemu.

En cuanto a lo de ram, no no tarás ninguna ventaja, es más los timings de la ddr son mejroes que los de las ddr2, a menos que te gastes un dineral muy grande... Lo bueno que tiene es comprar una de 800mhz  barata por si algún día te da por hacer over al micro que no  te limite la ram. Por cierto este micro se pone de 2.600 a 3000Mhz sin tocar V y con ventilador de serie, probado por mi. Pero creeme no te hará falta usar over con ese bicho!

Espero haberte ayudado!

Un sauldo

A día de hoy está clara la elección, cuando amd saque los quadcore otro gallo cantará, pero ahora claidad precio conroe

----------

## Cyberstudio

Con un 3500+ y llega la hora de actualizar? 

Me gustaria que las cosas estubieran asi de buenas en mi pais   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Con un 3500+ y llega la hora de actualizar? 
> 
> Me gustaria que las cosas estubieran asi de buenas en mi pais  

 

A mi me gustaría que las cosas estuvieran así de bien en mi casa, yo con un PIV - 2500, 512Mb Ram no tengo pensado actualizar hasta dentro de muuucho.

----------

## pacho2

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Nas!
> 
> Yo vengo de amd con un veince 3500 y me iba fabuloso, ahroa tengo un conre y te digo que le da mil vueltas a un amd de los de ahora. Fallos que tenían los intel comos er muy calentones han sido sulucionados este a full no me pasa dd 35 grados y eso que soy de canarias y no uso aireacondicionado osea a 31 grados a la sombra y no me pasa de 35 a full. Luego está el tema de que con este procesador tienes el mirmo rendimiento que un FX pero a mitad de precio que el FX.... Y tambien el tema de que esto es nueva tecnología el procesador de de 65nm frente a los 90 que usan los amd...
> 
> Yo desde que lo he puesto estoy alucinando con la gentoo. Cuando hice el paso del gcc 4 de compilar todo el systema y el word no me tardó así a buen ojo 12 horas y tengo muuuuchos paquetes kde y incluido.
> ...

 

Acaba de salir el kernel 2.6.18  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Noss, las temperaturas que indicas ¿no son un poco optimistas? 35º de procesador a 31º de ambiente, son solo 4º delta sobre ambiente. ¿estan medidos con sonda? Porque si es así, debe tratare se un record mundial  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

AMD (64 bits) sin ninguna duda, píllate uno que tenga buen caché.

Intel no son malos procesadores, pero creo que AMD con Hypertransport y teniendo muy en cuenta el precio (y el rendimiento) son mejores.

Los AMD actualmente se calientan menos (o como mucho igual) que un Intel, dejando a un lado las leyendas urbanas.

Stolz: yo tengo entre 28ºC / CPU 35 MB y 38ºC CPU / 41 MB.

- Tengo un disipador potente para el procesador (base cobre con heatpipes y silicona térmica) sin ventiladores aunque se le puede colocar uno de forma opcional. 

- La caja es grande y tiene 2 ventiladores de 12cm a 1400 RPM aprox.

- La fuente de alimentacion de 460W con ventilador de 16 db/A que solamente se activa en casos puntuales, normalmente no se enciende el ventilador (0db/A).

La idea era montar una máquina silenciosa, el procesador es un AMD64 3200+ con 1GB RAM DDR 400Mhz.

----------

## Stolz

jmp_, creo que no has visto los nuevos Intel. Me cuesta reconocerlo pero, aunque algo caretes, son la bomba. Yo le tengo echado el ojo al E6600, pero aun falta mucho para que me cambie de ordenador.

 Por cierto, las temperaturas imagino que las habrás medido con sonda, si no, no me valen para nada  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Te refieres a los Conroe ? digamos que son un poco "betha", se ha demostrado que tienen algunas deficiencias y problemas con determinado hardware, e incluso me suena haber leído algo sobre problemas con RAID. 

Cuando salgan los "nuevos AMD" ya verás como rompen esquemas, es más, con subir el caché de los procesadores AMD ya se gana muchísimo.

Respecto a las pruebas con los procesadores... que quieres que te diga, está claro que el procesador de Intel puede hacer "number crunching"  mejor sin que esto implique mejor rendimiento que los AMD, ya que importan otras cosas. Vamos, que coger el juego de turno para hacer benmarchs... 

Respecto a las temperaturas... pues no, son los sensores de la placa. ¿Cómo sugieres hacerlo? (así puedo contrastar estos valores para encontrar unos más acertados). No tengo ni idea de a que tipo de sonda te refieres aunque puedo buscar al respecto.

saludos.

P.D: si AMD saca un procesador con 4 núcleos y 8MB de cach, como el "4 cores in 1 Conroe E6600 8Mb" que destacas, no hay procesador Intel que le iguale. Mira los precios, yo creo que eso es más determinante.

----------

## Stolz

Sí, me refiero a los Conroe. Los Allendale se quedan en el camino y los Conroe XE me parfecen impagables.

Me refiero a una sonda termica. Unos 10 en tiendas de eletronica y un poco mas en tiendas de informatica. Algunas cajas y hardcanos los incluyen de serie. http://www.revoltec.es/img/rz010_rb.jpg

Cuando salgan esos "nuevos AMD", si rompen esquemas tranquilo que seré el primero en recomendarlos. De momento, y ya he dicho que me cuesta reconocerlo, sin tener en cuenta precio, los Core 2 Duo son los que destacan.

----------

## pacho2

No conocía esas sondas  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias, cada día se aprende algo nuevo  :Wink: 

----------

## amon-ra

Bueno yo me quede atras pero viendo las comparativas te puedo asegurar:

- Core 2 Duo: Lo más potente que se puede comprar ahora (si puedes pagarlo) y siempre con DDR2.

- Si optas por un AMD te puedo asegurar que la diferencia de DDR a DDR2 es insignificante.

En todos los casos el tamaño de la cache te va a dar mejor rendimiento que si te fijas en la velocidad del micro.

No me preguntes de donde son los datos por que no me acuerdo pero para que esta google.

----------

## jmp_

Artic: 

Intel para portátiles ¿? 

La gente sigue teniendo en la cabeza que Intel implica menos calentarse y mejor rendimiento... cuando NO es así.

Yo tengo un Mobile Sempron 3000+ que se calienta bastante poco, y no da sensación térmica de calor cuando trabajas con el (al menos no excesiva) en cambio con el Pentium M del curro (que tiene el doble de RAM) ¡arde!. Ambos con el mismo SO (Gentoo y optimizado). Es un ejemplo simplemente.

Mira los Dell... xDDD aunque sea por la bateria seguro que AMD no son.

Un AMD en un portátil en mi opinión es mucho mejor que un Intel, se calientan MENOS (mira las características de los Turion frente a los Centrino). Hay que dejar las leyendas urbanas a un lado.

Ni Intel ni Amd son para "portátil/sobremesa" exclusivamente, aunque sea cierto que Intel INTENTA ganarse el mercado de los portátiles ya que el de los sobremesa estaba siendo controlado por AMD rompiendo su hegemonía.

Por supuesto, es mi opinión personal ya que yo no fabrico ni he diseñado los procesadores.

saludos.

----------

## darkelphos

Yo estoy deseando pillarme un AMD Turion 64 x2 para el portatil. Alguien ha probado alguno? Encima montado en un asus con una nvidia... que wena pinta. Aunque a mi samsung le quedan muchos añitos aun conmigo.

Yo lo siento pero soy pro AMD. Siempre me habia gustado mas pentium pero desde hace tiempo amd se ha impuesto en el mercado y se lo ha ganado. No se como esta los nuevos. Pero hasta amd64 doble nucleo eran mejores.

Un saludo.

----------

## zorth

hola

SIN DUDUARLO »»»»»»»»

INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6600 " conroe "

de los intel core 2 duo:

e6300 y e6400..... allendale

a

e6600 e6700 x6800 ............. conroe.

cualquiera de ellos, ahora mismo, en igualdad de condiciones en plan.... cantidad de ddr/ddr2, grafica, equipo en general vamos, le PATEA el culo a un amd64 cualquiera.

el E6600 mismo, se pone a la altura e incluso, SUPERA en muchos benchmarks a cualquier amd64, HASTA AL MISMISIMO AMD64 FX62   :Shocked:  y vale, 500 ¤ ? menos??????????

mirate esta review y babea si no me crees.....

http://www.chilehardware.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=hardware_reviews&file=200607137

yo he sido fanatico defensor de amd desde mi primer amd 800. ahora, no soy fan de nadie. soy fan del que ofrezca lo mejor aun precio razonable y desde luego, los core 2 duo de la intel, han desbancado a patadas a los amd64.

en relacion calidad precio, por 320 ¤ de media, tienes el conroe E6600 que es con mas, superior al amd fx62. encima!!!!!! el amd fx62 consume hasta 110w de corriente,....... el conroe E6600......... 66 W   :Shocked: 

no hay color. ahora, cada uno,.......... con su dinero........ xD

saludos

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola ,

Gracias a todos por vustras respuestas.  :Laughing: 

La verdad es que estoy a punto de tirar parael intel..jee

Bueno vereis, tenía un amd 3500+ 1 g de ram ddr400 que se lo di a mi hermano porque se le chamusco el ordenata viejo.

Total me dio la pasta (+ o - ) al valor que le correspondia y se compro una placa base nueva. 

La verdad es que no se si vale la pena sacrificar mi nforce 4 ultra de gigabyte o cambiarme el equipo a un Intel.

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> Hola ,
> 
> Gracias a todos por vustras respuestas. 
> 
> La verdad es que estoy a punto de tirar parael intel..jee
> ...

 

Siempre te queda la opción de regalarme tu Athlon o comprar el Conroe xDDD

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## jmp_

Yo me olvidaría de los Conroe, me compraría un AMD potente que son "baratos" o uno no tan potente que estan bien de precio y me esperaba a que AMD saque su nueva gamma de procesadores (el mercado se esta moviendo, si AMD no mueve al tiempo que Intel es por estrategia) que seran más buenos y pasados unos meses - cuando bajen el precio por ser novedad - me compraría una nueva placa base, memoria y procesador si es que realmente lo necesitas.

saludos.

----------

## zorth

jmp_ has visto la review del link que he puesto? te la has leido?....

DUDO, que en menos de medio año, o puede que incluso un año, AMD levante cabeza y saque algun producto al mercado, no solo que plante cara a los conroe de intel en cuanto a prestaciones/precio, sino ya me refiero a SUPERARLOS.

procesadores de 65nm en lugar de los de 90nm de AMD, con el doble de l2 cache, con la mitad de consumo (110 w de los amd vs. 65w de los conroe), con la mitad de precio de los amd fx60 y fx62 con los que los puedes comparar ( excepto el x6800 que los barre a todos aun a pesar de sus algo mas de 800¤ de precio) y con mayor rendimiento ??????.... como que AMD, lo tiene crudo

como ya he dicho, he sido comprador de 3 procesadores AMD. un 800, un 2.4 y un 3.0. me planteaba ya la idea de pasarme a los amd 64 hasta que hace unos meses lei sobre los core 2 duo por lo que decidi esperarme a ver en que quedaba el asunto. ahora, un core 2 duo no ya un conroe, sino un allendale E6300 le da dos sopapos a un amd64 s939 4200  :Smile:  .... tu veras. encima, mas barato    :Laughing: 

a ver si como dicen los entendidos, a principios del 2007 AMD cumple con las espectativas en sacar cpus de 4 nucleos con menos consumo, menos º de temperatura, mayor rendimiento y ..... que no suban al doble de precio de un E6600 porque de lo contrario.... seguiran perdiendo cuota de mercado. y aun asi!, esperate a que intel no saque en medio año conroes con 4 nucleos con lo que AMD, volvera a tragar bilis....

y yo, que siempre he estado contra intel por tantos años de puto monopolio, no me queda ahora mas remedio que quitarme el sombrero ante sus conroe y, cualquiera que ahora se informe un minimo sobre amd64 vs. intel conroe no le queda mas alternativa que claudicar en dar la razon a lo que digo.

saludos.

----------

## darkelphos

Los datos hablan. Veremos a ver como siguen. JOoooooo yo queria que ganara amd  :Very Happy:  pero va a ser que no XD

Un saludo.

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Noss, las temperaturas que indicas ¿no son un poco optimistas? 35º de procesador a 31º de ambiente, son solo 4º delta sobre ambiente. ¿estan medidos con sonda? Porque si es así, debe tratare se un record mundial 

 

No, no son nada optimistas y nada de record mundia, uso un big typhoon de disipador, de todas formas este procesador de intel no se calienta un carajo... no es como los otro pentium, por fin intel ha aprendido de amd.  La temperatura la he medido no con el sensor de la placa que falla más que una escopeta de feria.. sino con el sensor que incorpora el procesador para cada núcleo...

Por cierto tengo ganas ya de que salgan los quadcore... imaginaos la gentoo con eso.. como compilará la cabrona.. si con el conroe ya vuela con eso no lo quiero ni imagiar

un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Las temperaturas dadas por el diodo del procesador tampoco son fiables. Mienten más que los políticos. Es facilmente comprobable con la mencionada sonda, o si tienes algun amigo aficionado al radio control, que te preste un termómetro laser y verás por qué lo digo  :Wink: 

4ºC delta por aire, me siguen pareciendo impresionante. Si es casi lo mismo que consigo yo con un peltier de 4A

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> jmp_ has visto la review del link que he puesto? te la has leido?.... 

 

¿Lo has probado tu?¿Has instalado una Gentoo optimizada para cada arch y has instalado un servidor o un sistema y entonces BAJO las mismas circunstancias no condicionantes has hecho pruebas?.

Ya he dicho que Intel es mejor ahora en "number crunching" pero una CPU no es solo eso. Al menos hoy en dia.

Para mí ese review no vale PARA NADA.

saludos.Last edited by jmp_ on Fri Sep 29, 2006 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hakd0c

La comparativa esta echa  con un windows xp sp2. En algun otro lugar vi una comparativa independiente echa con gentoo, con todo optimizado y los resultados eran todo lo contrario, los am2 compilavan mucho mejor que los conroe.

Si lo quieras para jugar con el M$ Windows si salen mejor los conroe, ahora si obtimizas el pc con gentoo, ya no lo tengo tan claro.

Por desgracia no puedo poner el link de la comparativa que estoy nombrando ya que no recuerdo en que pagina estaba.

----------

## jmp_

Buenas,

 *Quote:*   

> Por desgracia no puedo poner el link de la comparativa que estoy nombrando ya que no recuerdo en que pagina estaba.

 

Ni falta que hace, es lo de siempre.

Los benchmarks típicos de los reviews se hacen sobre un Windoze XP (en el mejor de los casos) sin optimizar para una arquitectura en particular pero sobre placas y memoria que funcione bien con "Win XP SP2+Intel", con programas muchas veces cutres que son software PROPIETARIO y con el juego 3D típico de turno con una gráfica potente que hace la mayor parte del trabajo real.

La realidad es que una Gentoo bien compilada y optimizada con un mismo hardware neutral y Kernel, daría unos resultados bastante distintos sobre todo si se hacen pruebas más adecuadas para el rendimiento y la estabilidad del procesador y la memori, que no sean poner el Unreal Tournament en el XPo el "Benchmarking for Windws XP" para ver cual va mejor o cual cuenta más rápido hasta 1000.

Para mi ahora mismo, AMD fabrica mejores procesadores que Intel, y encima suelen ser más baratos.

Nota: se han colado poco escribiendo el anterior post y han puesto errores tipográficos como "echa", "compilavan" y "obtimizar" tenemos que intentar no teclear tan rápido porque nos equivocamos de forma inevitable, yo al menos muchas veces :PLast edited by jmp_ on Fri Sep 29, 2006 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

Si pudieses poner el link te lo agradecería  :Smile: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

